# hedgehog wheels.....



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I am debating dispatching wheels for hedgehogs from the states (I make no profit at all as you pay the lovely Larry in the states not me).

These are the wheels I will be looking at bringing in;

The storm wheel.(it comes with litter pan)

















The Carolina Storm Wheel - Carolina Storm Hedgehogs

The bucket wheel (it fits in the zoozone 2 easily). Doesnt come with litter pan however you can order it with a litter pan.
















Sadly he has no lime green or sparkly blue at this point.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/storm-bucket-wheel.html

I have a storm wheel from Larry and its amazing, silent and easy to clean.

Prices to follow when I get the list off Larry. 
Please comment/PM if interested as I will only bring them in if a few people are after them.

I am ordering 1 if the order is going ahead.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Up to the top for these who may not have seen this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Prices are;

Storm wheel with pan 42usd 
Bucket wheel with out pan 35 usd.
Bucket wheel with pan 40usd.

However there will be a charge for postage and customs. 
Last time customs was £2 per wheel and postage was £5.

However customs is different depending on the amount of wheels being shipped.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup:they are absolutely adorable and fab i would definetly order one for my lttle man.i would like a bucket wheel and pan if the order goes ahead.please let me know.are you going to the show if you do you will meet my little man before i do.i would love to go but cant get anyone to look after ed as his usual sitter is on hols.kaz:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

twilight said:


> :thumbup:they are absolutely adorable and fab i would definetly order one for my lttle man.i would like a bucket wheel and pan if the order goes ahead.please let me know.are you going to the show if you do you will meet my little man before i do.i would love to go but cant get anyone to look after ed as his usual sitter is on hols.kaz:thumbup:


I am.

The order looks to be going ahead I will update the thread on the hedgehog forum with your order in it.

Which breeder has your little man?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Bump up.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

We need 12 wheels in total in order to do a bulk order. We already have 4 ordered.:thumbup1:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup:my little boy is with hedgehog rescue they call him randy give him a kiss from me :thumbup1:kaz


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

twilight said:


> :thumbup:my little boy is with hedgehog rescue they call him randy give him a kiss from me :thumbup1:kaz


ooo I know who he is. Why's he going to be at the show?
Hes beautiful.


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

ive been told yes unless ive got my wires crossed.a girl called rach has to pick him up from there and then arrange to bring him home.caz of hedgehog rescue has arranged it.if you see him plese give him a cuddle.kaz:thumbup:


----------



## Hoggiemommy (Jul 30, 2010)

could be interested in 10


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hoggiemommy said:


> could be interested in 10


10 

That would make our full order.


----------



## Hoggiemommy (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah it would but there is a link on facebook thanks anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Hoggiemommy said:


> yep pity im ordering .. direct from Larry


You could order through me that way its less customs fee. (as it will be split).


----------



## Hoggiemommy (Jul 30, 2010)

there is few people that dispatch for larry in the uk good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Still room on this order. If interested PM me.

There order is set to go ahead within the next week as everyone so far has paid.


----------

